

Brand Name Generator 5000 (not bad, actually) - huhtenberg
http://www.jaredlunde.com/brandstack-name-generator

======
dubrie
I like this, entertaining and helps a bit with creativity. In an effort to
close the loop, and because I'm bored tonight, I built a quick and dirty
script to pull a random name from this site and check the domain availability
of it.

<http://projects.restlesssoul.net/brand-name-domain-search/>

If nothing else, it's amazing how few useable domain names are left on the
.com TLD

~~~
laserDinosaur
Awesome :D

